# New Buck!



## ArabiansR2Cool (Sep 1, 2011)

I am so excited.  I have been searching for just the right buck for awhile, and I finally have him.  He's a super awesome New Zealand blue.  I am so excited!  I am still thinking of a name for him, but I am leaning towards Artic.  Thanks for letting me share   Once he's old enough, I will be sharing some babies of his


----------



## dbunni (Sep 1, 2011)

Enjoy him ... and welcome to the blue NZ world.  We have been working with blues for about 2 years now.  They "pop" up in the broken black line and we then expanded to a full blue/broken blue line.  They are sweet babies.  Enjoy him ...


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 1, 2011)

Congratulations on your new buck!  Am I correct to say "Blue" New Zealand  is actually bluish gray with ermine eyes?  I think they are very impressive.    And when you get that right shade and those beautiful ermine eyes the right shade, again very impressive.   I also think that of the lilac shade.  The right shade to me is like the right pattern on a dutch.  I think you get the same excitement.  Just my opinion.

Looking forward to seeing your future kits.  


To dbunni:   Could you post a photo please.  Would love to see what you have accomplished after 2 years.   Just curious.


----------



## Caprice_Acres (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm jealous! I've got blacks and I'd love to get blues. Hard to find around here, though I have a good lead and I hope I can get my hands on one in the next year or so.


----------



## dbunni (Sep 2, 2011)

Blue NZ have dark brown eyes ... are a strong dark blue color.  The good ones have stregth of color to the base.  We have one doe that is blue from base to tip.  The judges comment on her depth of color.  No lilacing in the color (brown tipping).  We actually meat out anything that is not strong in color.  We have one doe that looks black in bad lighting!  She is definately blue, but at night you could not prove it!

There is a pix of a young broken blanket pattern blue NZ within the broken pattern thread.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm probably gonna be wantin' some offspring....


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 3, 2011)

dbunni said:
			
		

> Blue NZ have dark brown eyes ... are a strong dark blue color.  The good ones have stregth of color to the base.  We have one doe that is blue from base to tip.  The judges comment on her depth of color.  No lilacing in the color (brown tipping).  We actually meat out anything that is not strong in color.  We have one doe that looks black in bad lighting!  She is definately blue, but at night you could not prove it!
> 
> There is a pix of a young broken blanket pattern blue NZ within the broken pattern thread.


Saw the pix.  Commented there but will comment again, very impressive.  

Really appreciate your explanation.  I'm truly impressed on what you have accomplished.  I've just started really reading about the "color" gene.  And you REALLY need to know what you are doing to get THAT specific.   Am I right to state that rabbits basically have two colors.  Black and Yellow.  And that Blue and Lilac are on the Yellow.  That's why you stated no lilacing?


----------



## dbunni (Sep 3, 2011)

When you are running down the line ... Black to blue  ... Chocolate to Lilac ... hence the browning in lilacs they continue to carry the chocolate.  A good blue will carry a dark, almost black tint.  When we get it too soft in color (dilute too far from the black) we loose color in the toenails also (a DQ).  So ... dark is beautiful in all colors!

What I have learned about genetics is insane .. and the more I learn the less I know!  It i even crazier than the books exhibit ... a Dwarf will carry different color genetic probabilities from an Angora and then an English Angora will play differently than a French Angora.  What I do know ... if you breed white to something in Angoras ... you get White!  I think a lot has to do with the original/strong color of the breed.  In English it is White, Black, and torts.  These dominate the program.  If we want to keep an animal in the program but kill his/her color we will take it to white!  Although white is just a "sheeting" over the basic color of the animal.  So, the animal may present as a white, but actually be  a genetic black!  And the game goes on!

Oh .. thank you for the compliment... the work is worth it.  And we have found the blues/brokens to not carry the insane NZ tendancies as much as white or black animals.  Brokens are in the middle somewhere!


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 3, 2011)

Questions about brokens.  Broken has the butterfly coloring on the shoulders. or should I say the same type of pattern on both sides, and must have coloring on the nose, around eyes, and ears?   I'm really drawn to Blue coloring and understand what you mean when you stated "A good blue will carry a dark, almost black tint."    Would Broken Black Tort be the same as a Broken?   This is where I get confused with terms.  But I have to say, I actually understood your post about breeding white.  

Thanks for your time.  Really appreciate it.  

Sorry, realized I changed thread direction.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 3, 2011)

Found what I needed.  sorry to interrupt the thread.  

ArabiansR2Cool.  Good Luck with your New Zealand Blue!   Artic is a neat name.  Our Kuvacz look like an ice bear when we brought him home, Hence the name "Ice". 

PLEASE post pics!


----------



## ArabiansR2Cool (Sep 3, 2011)

I will try to get some pictures of Artic tomorrow.  He's super sweet, and I am so happy with him!


----------



## dbunni (Sep 3, 2011)

Butterfly is a nose marking/pattern.  The best breed(s) to see it in is the Checkered Giant and English spot.  Look at a face shot, closely at the nose.  It will resemble a butterfly (wings to side, body in center).  Really kool!

In breeds that have solids (loosly used for any color that is not incorporating white base), you can have the broken version of that color...If the breed allows brokens.   So ... the animal will be white with another color spotted/blanketed across the white.  You can have a broken black, chinchilla, blue, steel, etc.  In most breeds the color cannot be more than 50% of the visibile pelt.  some breeds do allow more.  MR carry the 50% rule.  If it is less than 10% color it is a charlie (comes from the charlie Chaplin character who had a unique moustache ... many have a similar marking) and a DQ in most breeds (MR included).  The 10% does not include head markings as they are not pelt.

Best of luck with the new animal ... sorry about stealing your thread ... if you have any questions, please ask ... C.


----------



## ArabiansR2Cool (Sep 4, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I'm probably gonna be wantin' some offspring....


I assume you mean your hubby would? Lol


----------



## ArabiansR2Cool (Sep 4, 2011)

dbunni said:
			
		

> Butterfly is a nose marking/pattern.  The best breed(s) to see it in is the Checkered Giant and English spot.  Look at a face shot, closely at the nose.  It will resemble a butterfly (wings to side, body in center).  Really kool!
> 
> In breeds that have solids (loosly used for any color that is not incorporating white base), you can have the broken version of that color...If the breed allows brokens.   So ... the animal will be white with another color spotted/blanketed across the white.  You can have a broken black, chinchilla, blue, steel, etc.  In most breeds the color cannot be more than 50% of the visibile pelt.  some breeds do allow more.  MR carry the 50% rule.  If it is less than 10% color it is a charlie (comes from the charlie Chaplin character who had a unique moustache ... many have a similar marking) and a DQ in most breeds (MR included).  The 10% does not include head markings as they are not pelt.
> 
> Best of luck with the new animal ... sorry about stealing your thread ... if you have any questions, please ask ... C.


All very good information, so I don't mine sharing the thread 

I am planning on first breeding him to my broken black NZ doe, and then my NZW doe.  I would like to get a very nice pedigreed black NZ doe at some point for him too.


----------



## ArabiansR2Cool (Sep 4, 2011)

Meet Artic Chill (Artic)


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 4, 2011)

ArabiansR2Cool said:
			
		

> Meet Artic Chill (Artic)
> 
> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y198/ArabiansR2Cool/20110904190013.jpg


LOVE that dark color.   Very impressive.  Can't wait to hear what you get out of the does you posted for him to breed to.  

Congratulations and best of luck!


----------



## ArabiansR2Cool (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you!  I cannot wait either


----------

